# Delonghi 4200 manual ?



## gentle giant (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi guys,i recently bought a delonghi esam 4200 on fleabay which i was told worked but was leaking inside.No problem i thought ,i have worked a little on smaller delonghi's so should not be too difficult to sort out.I started by stripping out the infuser,cleaning all parts and checked for wear.I had had no experience of this particular model and after reassemblin tested and found that there were all sorts of incorrect sequences of indicator lights.the descaling light is flashing continually even after descaling twice so thought it must be an interlock of some sort or sensor.Not having a manual or exploded drawing to refer to i thought i know where to ask,so i am hoping that one or two of the more experienced forum members might be able to point me in the right direction.I am a new member and this is my first bean to cup machine, i would like to get it working so that i can get some experience making some decent coffee.Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.delonghi.com/en-gb/products/coffee/coffee-makers/automatic-coffee-makers/magnifica-esam-4200s-0132212091?TabSegment=support#support


----------



## gentle giant (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the info,the required artical is realy an exploded diagram or technical repair manual.The owners instruction book gives very little information on the various temperature devices or actual working proceedures or location of the various sensors.Regards geoff


----------

